# Neue Steuerungen und TIA Portal von Siemens



## Martin Buchwitz (16 Januar 2013)

Nach ca. 15 Jahren hat Siemens die Nachfolgegeneration der S7-300 und S7-400 vorgestellt. Zeitgleich wurde die neueste Version des TIA Portal präsentiert. Anwender müssen bei zukünftigen Produkten auf das TIA Portal umsteigen. Nach meinem Empfinden wurde um diese Markteinführung ziemlich wenig Wind gemacht, vergleicht man den Umstieg von S5 auf S7. Das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass die Unterschiede in der Software nicht so groß sind, wie dies damals der Fall war. Wie steht Ihr als Anwender zu diesen neuen Produkten und wie schätzt Ihr aktuell das TIA Portal ein? Kommentare gerne hier im SPS-Forum oder auch direkt an mbuchwitz@sps-magazin.de.


----------



## bo1986 (16 Januar 2013)

Mich interessiert das TIA-Portal allgemein...
Benötigt man dafür eine neue Lizenz?
Kann man alte Projekte mit dem TIA-Portal öffnen / bearbeiten,...

Weil ußer in diesem Forum habe ich noch nichts von TIA gehört...


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (16 Januar 2013)

Diese allgemeinen Fragen kannst Du sicher hier im Forum loswerden, ich als Fachjournalist kann die nicht beantworten. Mich interessieren aber die Erfahrungen der Nutzer. Es ist aktuell sehr schwer einzuschätzen, wie verbreitet das TIA Portal unter den Nutzern tatsächlich ist und wie es allgemein ankommt. Der erste Eindruck davon ist gut, wen man es sieht. Aus meiner Sicht geht das Ganze schon in die richtige Richtung. Die Frage ist eben, wie es sich in der Praxis bewährt.


----------



## Ralle (16 Januar 2013)

Ich bin nicht begeistert. Grundsätzlich begrüße ich ja Neuerungen, aber was Siemens uns hier wieder liefert ist wirklich unterirdisch. Um mit TIA performant arbeiten zu können benötigt man einen sehr sehr leistungsfähigen Laptop. Mit der eher üblichen IBN-Ausrüstung, 15,4" Laptop kann man arbeiten, aber man muß sich den Bildschirm schon gut aufteilen, um halbwegs die wichtigen Infos parat zu haben. Nicht umsonst sieht man auf den Siemens-Werbebildchen immer mind. 24"-Bildschirme, möglichst gleich zwei. Das und Scrollorgien in der Hardwarekonfig sowie Tabellen-Kontraste, die mich am Geisteszustand der Entwickler zweifeln lassen tun ein Übriges. Mit den neuen Bezeichnungen der Visualisierung hat man das Chaos, das ohnehin schon herrschte nur noch vergrößert. Warum man die Visu-Software unbedingt leistungsmäßig abstufen muß erschließt sich mit gar nicht, man muß ja ohnehin das richtige Panel kaufen, bzw. eine Runtime. Warum also nicht eine VISU für alles und gut. Die Auslieferung einer gefühlten Alpha-Version an die Kunden kann ebenfalls durch nichts begründet werden, ich frage mich manchmal, wer nur solche Entscheidungen trifft? Die neuen SPS habe ich noch nicht getestet, ich denke, das wird ganz gut funktionieren.


----------



## JesperMP (16 Januar 2013)

Es fehlt mir der Variante der den IM151-8 entspricht. 
Die S7-1500 E/A Module wollen wir nicht. Wir sind von S7-300 E/A und ET200M weck gegangen, weil es gefällt uns besser mit ET200S wegen bessere zugang, und feinere Granularität in den aufbau.
Wenn der IM151-8 Variante kommt, und TIA v12 durch die erste Updates gekommen ist, kann es sein das wir es waagt eine kleine Projekt mit der neue S7 Generation.


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (16 Januar 2013)

Ich denke aus diversen Forenthreads in denen das TIA-Portal Thema war und ist lassen sich Rückschlüsse ziehen wie das Tia-Portal bewertet wird.

Hier nur eine kleine Auswahl von Meinungsaustausch und Diskussionen um das Thema:

Siemens-gewollt-oder-..?

Bugfreie-Bugarme-SPS-Software-Visu

Umstieg auf TIA


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (16 Januar 2013)

Erst mal Danke für die ersten Kommentare. Hatte das Forum auch schon untersucht daraufhin. Dachte aber, dass es eben typisch ist, dass man in solch einem Forum Probleme wälzt und dass deswegen positive Kommentare per se eher selten sind. Bin gespannt auf weitere Einträge.


----------



## Aventinus (16 Januar 2013)

Dann schreib ich mal die Vorteile auf, die ich bisher erkannt hab:

- verbesserter SCL-Editor


----------



## Sinix (16 Januar 2013)

In Wikipedia findet man:



> Das Verhältnis von Yin und Yang ist nicht mit dem Gegensatz von Gut und  Böse zu vergleichen: „Es ist vielmehr ein relativer Gegensatz  rhythmischer Art, der zwischen zwei rivalisierenden, doch  zusammengehörigen Gruppen besteht, die ebenso wie Geschlechterverbände  komplementär sind und die sich wie diese bei der Arbeit ablösen und  wechselweise in den Vordergrund treten.“



Passend dazu  empfinde ich sowohl den Umgang mit der neue Hard- und Software von  Siemens, als auch die Reaktion meiner Kollegen und der Forum-User. 

Positiv  sind die vielen guten und nützlichen Features, sowie der eigentliche  Kerngedanke(TIA) alles in einem Projekt zu haben, inklusive der  Kleinsteuerung (s7-1200). Der Einsatz von neuen Techniken lässt meine  Arbeit als SPS-Programmierer und Inbetriebnehmer nicht langweilig werden, sondern macht sie spannend und stellt  immer wieder eine Herausforderung dar. 

Aber Funktionieren muss  das Ganze. Negativ empfinde ich insbesondere die Qualität mit der der  Anwender konfrontiert wird, angefangen bei fehlenden "Rückgängig-Button"  in TIA V11.0 über Schaltjahrprobleme bis hin zu immernoch Abstürzen in  den aktuellen Ständen. 



Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Anwender müssen bei zukünftigen Produkten auf das TIA Portal umsteigen.


Es spieglt die Schnellebigkeit und Wegwerfmentalität allgemein heutzutage wieder. 



Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Nach meinem Empfinden wurde um diese Markteinführung ziemlich wenig Wind gemacht


Naja der Messestand auf der IPC SPS Drives war schon Größenwahnsinig für so ein bischen Elektronik und Software 


Gruß MK


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (16 Januar 2013)

Als jemand der zwar SPS programmiert hat, aber nicht Siemens, scheint mir der Ansatz ganz wichtig zu sein, das mal alles unter ein Dach zu packen. Gerade auch was Bibliotheken, Daten, Variablen etc. anbelangt. Und das Ganze ist tatsächlich gut anzusehen. Aber da muss ich natürlich auch demjenigen recht geben, der dafür einen vergleichsweise großen Bildschirm voraussetzt. Und ja, natürlich, funktionieren muss es!
Die Deutschen haben irgendwie eine Vorliebe für große und pompöse Messestände. Da versucht einer den anderen zu überbieten . Auf der Pressekonferenz wurde es jedoch fast schon am Rande erwähnt, so zumindest mein Empfinden.


----------



## spqr76 (16 Januar 2013)

Hallo ,
bei uns in der Firma verwenden wir ausschliesslich original Siemens Programmiergeräte und von Siemens vorinstallierte Software wie Beispielsweise das TIA Portal Simatic Manager etc. Was durch unsere IT Konzernvorschriften hinzu kommt ist der McAffe Virenscanner. Warum auch immer ist das TIA Portal in dieser konstellation nicht zu verwenden. Ständige abstürze machen das arbeiten mit der Software unmöglich. Bisher wird TIA (auch nicht freigegeben bei uns ) nicht verwendet. Es laufen aktuell Untersuchungen Siemens alternativen zu finden. Da nicht nur TIA ein Problem darstellt sondern auch die dazu gehörige Hardware. Die Bedienpulte haben andere Abmaße , die Diagnosfähigkeit von Schrittkettenbausteinen wurde bisher komplett weggelassen (nach meinem Wissenstand).... Die migration älterer Projekte ist nur möglich wenn Elemente aus vorhandenen Projekten entfernt werden.Hat man nun eine ganze Fabrik mit den Komponenten die bei TIA fehlen , ist eine Entscheidung zu fällen nicht einfach. Wir geben unseren Maschinenherstellern vor Schrittketten mit dazu gehöriger Diagnose ein zu setzen , und dies ist mit der neuen Siemens Hardware gar nicht möglich. Es gibt diese Richtlinien nicht ohne Grund.Und soll man die nun ändern weil die Hardware und Software Funktionen das nicht mehr hergeben. Für mich macht das ganze eher den Eindruck einen Schritt zurück als nach vorn gemacht zu haben. Selbst ProTool konnte in WinCCFlexible konvertiert werden. Bei Maschinen Laufzeiten von 10-20 Jahren ist dies allein aus sicht der Ersatzteilhaltung bisher schierig gewesen , mit der jetzigen Hardware...... Das ist mein Stand der Dinge was das TIA Portal angeht . Eigentlich bin ich ein Siemens Fan aber das Paket ist im ganzen eher enttäuschend. Dies ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung und Meinung.....:|


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Januar 2013)

Hier im Forum ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass ich mit TIA einigermaßen gut zurechtkomme. Und TIA schon jetzt den Vorzug gegenüber Classic gebe, auch wenn es an einigen Punkten noch hapert. Der Punkt, den TIA gegenüber Classic (und den dazugehörigen Classic-CPUs) unschlagbar macht, ist die optimierte Datenablage, die es nun endlich ermöglicht, ohne Aktualdatenverluste Lokalvariablendeklarationen zu ändern. [Edit] und dass die Visu nach einer solchen Änderung nicht mehr ins Leere greift, bis auch die Visu nachgeführt ist.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2013)

Schönes Beispiel im TIA-Umfeld:

Vor 2 Jahren wurde uns erzählt WinCC 7.0 wird das letzte WinCC sein.
Danach kommt der Übergang zu TIA.
Jetzt bringt Siemens WinCC 7.2.
Also nicht nur an der SPS-Front hakt es...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2013)

Das Problem im Moment ist einfach auch das TIA in vielen Punkten noch weniger kann als seine Vorgängerprodukte. Von uns wird z.B. die Kommandoschnittstell und VBA in WinCC verwendet, doch dies ist beides noch nicht in TIA möglich, und was ähnliches ist anscheinende in Planung (Über .NET ) aber nicht vor 2014 (Aussage eines Siemens Mitarbeiters). Auch nervt, hier im Forum wurde ein grober Fehler mit dem SCL compiler erläutert (bei Peripheriezugriff) und was ist bis jetzt passiert? nix! Bei sowas müsste es schnellstmöglich einen Hotfix geben.
Also warum sollten wir TIA einsetzten, wenn wir dadurch unproduktiver werden? Ich denke wenn Siemens V5.5 supporten würde, bis TIA mithalten kann wären einige froh! Dann in V5.5 noch speichern von Bausteinen welche noch Fehler haben, und ich wär glücklich!


----------



## PinkPanther32 (17 Januar 2013)

Also bei uns stehen größere Konzerne dahinter und schreiben in Ihren Vorgaben vor was für Softwareversionen einzusetzen sind und bisher ist anscheint noch keiner dieser Konzerne dazu gewillt auf den Zug TIA aufzuspringen. Ich glaube dort wird wirklich abgewartet (noch 2 bis 3 Jahre) bis alles was dort gebraucht wird auch bugarm läuft und möglichst ohne abstürtze. Daher kann ich zum beispiel nur das zu TIA sagen was ich mal vor geraumer Zeit auf einer Werbeveranstaltung vor etwa 1 1/2 jahren gesehen habe und ich glaube da war es kurz vor der Markteinführung. Also kann ich nicht wirklich viel zu sagen. Also für uns wird der Umschwung auf TIA erst in frage kommen, wenn auch die Kunden es fordern. Und Steuerungen wo wir selbst entscheiden können was wir einsetzen wollen haben wir kaum, bis gar nicht. Und persönlich würde ich auch da einfach Classic vorziehen, da hier schon die entsprechende erfahrung im Haus vorhanden ist und man sich nicht erst lange einarbeiten muss. Den seien wir mal ehrlich in einer Kalkulation wird wohl kaum das einarbeiten in das TIA portal enthalten sein. ;-)


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Januar 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Also warum sollten wir TIA einsetzten, wenn wir dadurch unproduktiver werden? Ich denke wenn Siemens V5.5 supporten würde, bis TIA mithalten kann wären einige froh! Dann in V5.5 noch speichern von Bausteinen welche noch Fehler haben, und ich wär glücklich!


Dass Arbeiten mit TIA unproduktiver ist, ist Ansichtssache. Immerhin erlaubt TIA das Speichern fehlerhafter Bausteine, die Datenbasis von V5.5 gibt das wohl nicht her, da es anscheinend im Hintergrund noch immer absolutadressenorientiert arbeiten will. Das Arbeiten mit Operandenvorrang Symbol ist wohl nur aufgepfropft worden und erlaubt daher nicht das Speichern von Bausteinen, deren Symbolinformationen noch nicht vollständig ist. Daher der Schnitt, der sich TIA V12 und 1500er nennt, ein V6.0 Classic wird es nie geben, das auch nur annähernd an die neuen Funktionalitäten von TIA heranreicht.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich in der glücklichen Lage bin, in TIA nichts vermissen zu müssen, was ich seither in Classic hatte.


----------



## ossa (17 Januar 2013)

This will be in "Neudeutsch"......
I've been following TIAP since the first V11 version.....for us it will be difficult to use the new and "innovative" Siemens PLC system in tis current form, conversion cost would be prohibitive.
SW
1. It is not possible to convert V5.5 software 1-1 to TIAP.  Conversion seems to be an extremely costly business
2. SCL is degraded to such an extent that it is virtually useless. It seems like BigS wants SCL to be used just as FBD, LD, and IL, whereas the Simatic is desperately in need of a powerful object oriented programming language. Where is the innovation???
3. For HMI purposes WinCC flexible was barely adequate for small applications. The new one seems to be marginally better. Where is the innovation??
4. CFC is missing! Does BigS not appreciate the CFC advantage. Here they have spent a ton of effort on making uniform "tags" throughout the system. Why not to a large extent get rid of the "tag hysteria" by using CFC. Information hiding rules! 
5. the Visual Studio approach to engineering applies to the tasks VS i meant to solve, but that does not necessarily apply to automation task solving. The V5.5 was not a nice IDE, but adequate. What does TIAP portal bring to the playground? Not much....
etc.
etc.

HW
Here is where BigS should have put the effort. And they have done so. But the primary need for the hardware was not a new fancy layout and fancy CPU display. The is a desperate need for HW architecture revision. The statements below is made on assumptions, as we have not have had the opportunities to lay our hands on the S7-1500.
1. QVT is still missing. It is nice to have diagnostic up front, but what about quality codes and time stamps..... which are crucial to the application??
2. Where are the extension in HW supporting powerful HLL programming. Extra address and index registers????
3. Where is an innovative fieldbus?? (like an EtherCAT system)
4. Why not jsut one CPU which can be extended with memory and modules etc. Should be a lot cheaper for BigS to maintain such a system from a logistic point of view.
5. Where is CPU built in (or CP modules for) OPC UA, 61850, 608070-10x, Modbus, CAN support.
etc.
etc.


----------



## ossa (17 Januar 2013)

PS!
 Read somewhere in the forum that BigS is stuck in the 90ties and partally in the 80ties, so true........


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Januar 2013)

ossa schrieb:


> PS!
> Read somewhere in the forum that BigS is stuck in the 90ties and partally in the 80ties, so true........


Mich erstaunt doch immer wieder, wie Menschen eigene Probleme als ausserhalb liegende Probleme zu verorten suchen. Wo steckt den Siemens in den achzigern fest? Jetzt machen die Jungs einen Schnitt mit dem alten, schleifen es trotzdem noch aus Sentimentalitätsgründen für die Ewiggestrigen in TIA mit, und werden dafür noch geprügelt.

Liebe Leut, seht nach vorne, was da kommt. Und es kommt unweigerlich, sosehr ihr euch dagegen streuben mögt.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Dass Arbeiten mit TIA unproduktiver ist, ist Ansichtssache. Immerhin erlaubt TIA das Speichern fehlerhafter Bausteine, die Datenbasis von V5.5 gibt das wohl nicht her, da es anscheinend im Hintergrund noch immer absolutadressenorientiert arbeiten will. Das Arbeiten mit Operandenvorrang Symbol ist wohl nur aufgepfropft worden und erlaubt daher nicht das Speichern von Bausteinen, deren Symbolinformationen noch nicht vollständig ist. Daher der Schnitt, der sich TIA V12 und 1500er nennt, ein V6.0 Classic wird es nie geben, das auch nur annähernd an die neuen Funktionalitäten von TIA heranreicht.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich in der glücklichen Lage bin, in TIA nichts vermissen zu müssen, was ich seither in Classic hatte.



Des es nicht möglich wäre die in die bestehende Datenbasis einzubauen wage Ich zu bezweifeln (es wäre jederzeit möglich die DBF Tabellen zu erweitern, so das auch noch alte Versionen diese lesen können), nur das dies nicht mehr kommt, da bin ich mir auch sicher. Ich finde es ja auch nicht schlecht, das Siemens altes über Bord schmeißen will und eine neue besser Software rausbringt! Es ist auch verständlich, das die neue am Anfang noch nicht so weit ist. Was mich aber stört, ist das Ich gezwungen bin die neue Software in diesem Zustand schon zu verwenden, da z.B. manche Panels nicht mehr gibt und der Nachfolger nur in TIA programmiert werden kann. Es wäre ja auch möglich (und mit Sicherheit mit keinem riesigen Aufwand) Support für diese in WinCC flexible einzubauen (da TIA noch die selbe flexible Runtime verwendet (aussage eines Siemensmitarbeiters)). Und wenn ich halt die Geschwindigkeit sehe, wie bei Siemens Softwareupdates rauskommen, so denke Ich, das man die Funktionalität die der Simatic Manager + WinCC + WinCC flexible jetzt hat, bei TIA in frühstens 4-5 Jahren erreichen wird!


----------



## ossa (17 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Mich erstaunt doch immer wieder, wie Menschen eigene Probleme als ausserhalb liegende Probleme zu verorten suchen. Wo steckt den Siemens in den achzigern fest? Jetzt machen die Jungs einen Schnitt mit dem alten, schleifen es trotzdem noch aus Sentimentalitätsgründen für die Ewiggestrigen in TIA mit, und werden dafür noch geprügelt.
> 
> Liebe Leut, seht nach vorne, was da kommt. Und es kommt unweigerlich, sosehr ihr euch dagegen streuben mögt.




TIA portal is the future as S sees it, and this is what S will promote. Just as certain, the old stuff dies......
The question is thus, is it now time to switch from Simatic to something else. With the TIAP, in its current form at hand, this seems to be "comme ci comme ca"...... e.g. as You say: look to the future....
If S had kept at least the same functionality as in V5.5 (including its engineering enhancements) the decision would have been an easy on to make......  

PS
For the 80ties: Where are the major differences in S5 and S7 architecture from a user point of view?


----------



## OWLer (17 Januar 2013)

Ich zähle mich zu den Glücklichen seit Tia 10.5 (3Jahre her) mich mit der Neuausrichtung bei Siemens befassen zu müssen....

Daher fällt mir die umstellung von V5.5 auf TiA V1X recht leicht. Hätte ich damals aus Kostengründen nicht die neue 1200er einsetzen müssen anstatt einer 300er, würde ich das ganze auch anders sehen.  Zugegeben bei manchen Aufgabenstellungen muss man andere Lösungen suchen als man es die letzten Jahre getan hat. Aber im Wesentlichen kann ich mit TiA V11 gut arbeiten. Auch die Migration von Projekten hat bis jetzt (notfalls auch mit Siemens hilfe) geklappt.

Das es noch zahlreiche Probleme gibt auf dem Weg zu einem Vollwertigen Step7 & WinCC Ersatz ist ja auch klar, schließlich steckt hier ja auch 15 Jahre Erfahrung drin.

Grüße

Owler


----------



## centipede (17 Januar 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die Akzeptanz des TIA Portals entwickelt wenn Ende des Jahres die 12.5 kommen soll. 
Ab dieser Version wird TIA bei einem großen Süddeutschen Autohersteller Standard. Diese Version soll auch nur der Standarderfüllung des Kunden dienen.
Dann wird sich zeigen ob es das selbe Schicksal ereilt wie damals flexible2004, das durch Zenon ersetzt wurde (das aber auch keine große Akzeptanz errang).


----------



## bike (17 Januar 2013)

ossa schrieb:


> For the 80ties: Where are the major differences in S5 and S7 architecture from a user point of view?



Your absoultly right.
The change that is or was expected by the customer was neither with Step7 nor TIA delivered.
The right question should be: why BigS?

BigS ist going to build a "Eierlegendewollmichsau".
But never the less who need it?


bike


----------



## bike (17 Januar 2013)

centipede schrieb:


> Ab dieser Version wird TIA bei einem großen Süddeutschen Autohersteller Standard. .



So ist es angekündigt, doch es wird Übergangszeiten geben, in denen sich wohl diese Vorgabe erübrigt.


bike


----------



## centipede (17 Januar 2013)

Natürlich wird es Übergangszeiten geben, aber wenn die Entscheidung für eine Anlage pro TIA gefallen ist gibt es kein zurück.
Dann wird die Zeit zeigen ob es Bestand hat oder Siemens fliegt, deshalb mein Vergleich mit flexible.


----------



## bike (17 Januar 2013)

Nach einigen Jahren wenn dieses Geschäft macht wird man schmerzlos.
Wenn Codesys sich irgendwann dazu entschließen könnte, bestehende Standards auch in dieses Werkzeug einzubauen, dann würde es leichter sein, die Akzeptanz bei den Endkunden zu erreichen.
Objekte sind vielleicht sinnvoll oder auch nicht. 
Doch geht die Entwicklung an den Anforderungen in der Praxis in den Fabriken einfach vorbei.
Meist ist weniger auch mehr.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Januar 2013)

ossa schrieb:


> For the 80ties: Where are the major differences in S5 and S7 architecture from a user point of view?


Instanzdatenbaustein. Lokaldaten. Kapselung in S5? nicht vom System unterstützt, von S7 schon.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2013)

@ossa:
I think also that there are a lot of functions added by the time.
But I think also (like you) that the system is NOT "State of the Art" - as promoted by Siemens.
And also, the technical background of the software stays still at the beginning of this century ...

Greetings
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2013)

@All:
Ist das vielgeliebte TIA-Portal denn mittlerweile F-fähig - und zwar verlässlich und korrekt funktionierend ?


----------



## Sinix (18 Januar 2013)

Wenn ich meinem Kollegen über die Schulter schaue und das ETS3(KNX)-Zeug sehe, 
wo es nichtmal online/offline Vergleich gibt, 
wo copy&paste nicht möglich ist, 
wo die Installation länger dauert als S7 und Flexible zusammen,
dann bleib ich lieber bei TIA und ärger mich ab und zu mit dem Support rum.

@Larry: 
-V11 ist F-fähig mit Safety Advanced V11, 
-zu verlässlich und korrekt: immer? nicht immer, aber immer öfter...

MfG MK


----------



## Aventinus (18 Januar 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinem Kollegen über die Schulter schaue und das ETS3(KNX)-Zeug sehe,
> wo es nichtmal online/offline Vergleich gibt,
> wo copy&paste nicht möglich ist,
> wo die Installation länger dauert als S7 und Flexible zusammen,
> ...



ETS3 ist aber auch nicht der aktuelle Stand, und in der ETS4 kannst du für 49 Euronen eine Compare-App kaufen. In wie weit die Vergleichsergebnisse zufriedenstellend sind, ist dann aber eine andere Frage.


----------



## ossa (18 Januar 2013)

TIAP and the 1500 is not all bad, it's just that I would have expected more from S, and thus quite a bit disappointed......The system will surely become better after a few versions....
But in the meantime, what system to use? I'm looking at Beckhoff/3S but there are of course issues with those systems also... After fiddling around with the systems it seems like (put a little bluntly):
S has the money, but lacks imagination, BH/3S has imagination, but lacks money....and they are both ending up on half distance.....

It's just a question about finding the "best" system and that is not an easy task.....

Ossa....
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Standards are increasingly being viewed as competitive weapons rather than as technological stabilizers. Companies use standards as a way to inhibit their competition from developing advantageous technology. As soon as technical activity is observed by political/economic forces, their interest rises dramatically because they see a possible threat that must be countered before it gains strength...... The result of this is a tremendous disservice to both users and consumers of technology. Users get poor quality technology, and because of the standards process, they're stuck with it! (J. Gosling 1990)
------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2013)

Tja, ich sehe es auch so, dass die Steuerungen und die Visu leider überhaupt nicht "state ot the art" sind.
Die Steuerungen sind jetzt vielleicht etwas weiter als Codesys V2.x.
Ich hatte mir da auch etwas mehr erhofft.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2013)

ossa schrieb:


> S has the money, but lacks imagination, BH/3S has imagination, but lacks money....and they are both ending up on half distance.....



100% agree

Dieter


----------



## ossa (18 Januar 2013)

I've been working with S automation devices from the late 80ties (first one was Simatic C1 and S5-110A).

In the S5 world deficiencies like lacking IDB and local stack was easily circumvented with few lines of code......The problem there was memory and processing speed, and of course the notorious Siemens lack of QTV functionality.

The first version of S7 was ridiculous, but the system steadily improved. When the "half decent" SCL  compiler emerged it was decided to standardize on SCL (due to portability, the AWL is not IEC standard, and the graphical languages are not portable) in 2000. CFC was standardized as a graphical programming/configuration/Quasi UML tool. Thus we now have our own PCS7 version, (the only PCS7 software remaining in the controllers are the module drivers), and a huge non PCS7 library suited for both process and factory automation tasks. As WinCC Flex is intended for small applications, and WinCC proper is difficult and costly to use outside a PCS7 scope, HMI systems from other suppliers was a natural selection.
We had a system equally suited for small and large factory automation and process automation tasks. Our SW would execute unchanged on all CPUs from the cost effective ET200S CPU to the 417 H/F (Except the PCS7 version of course)
For out high end object oriented PA solution with 100% event driven communication towards the HMI side, the smaller CPUs was unsuited (Required CPUs from 315 and up)

Now TIAP emerges and it is well neigh impossible to port any of our SW to the the new system, big disappointment, and it came as some kind of a shock to us......We thought at least that S would stay compatible with S.....
From my perspective of view the only advantage with the new system is the 64 bit extension (then our system identification SW would not end up with covariance matrix explosions any more, which would  of course be nice).
As a sensible person would avoid any installation of any S SW on PCs intended for other purposes, the V5.5 SW is always installed on WMs, and then the WM acts pretty much like the TIAP..... With two or three 24' monitors working with V5.5 was highly productive, the only missing part was of course import and export facilities for RAD purposes (which seems to be no better in the TIAP?)

So our wish is that S keeps the V5.5 alive until the TIAP evolves sufficiently with respect to functionality and portability......

PS!
Our approach to TIAP was, again a little bluntly:
V 10.x: big laugh, morons....
V 11/1200: big laugh, morons....
V 12/1500: morons...and no laugh, because we are now in deep shit......

With a sigh!
Ossa


----------



## Werner29 (18 Januar 2013)

ossa schrieb:


> S has the money, but lacks imagination, BH/3S has imagination, but lacks money....and they are both ending up on half distance.....



then change something: give Siemens your imagination, and 3S your money!

you're welcome,
       Bernhard


----------



## ossa (18 Januar 2013)

He,he.....
Then at least 3S wouldn't get far.......
Ossa


----------



## IBFS (18 Januar 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinem Kollegen über die Schulter schaue und das ETS3(KNX)-Zeug sehe,
> wo es nichtmal online/offline Vergleich gibt,
> wo copy&paste nicht möglich ist,
> wo die Installation länger dauert als S7 und Flexible zusammen,
> dann bleib ich lieber bei TIA und ärger mich ab und zu mit dem Support rum.



Da vergleichst du aber Kühlschränke mit Waschmaschinen.

Frank


----------



## Werner29 (18 Januar 2013)

ossa schrieb:


> He,he.....





ossa schrieb:


> Then at least 3S wouldn't get far.......
> Ossa



every contribution is appreciated!


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (18 Januar 2013)

Gibt es jemand der sich zutraut einen Vergleich von Classic und TIA Portal zu schreiben (Rein auf die Funktion bezogen)?Was geht jeweils und was nicht? Bin gerne bereit einen sachlichen (!) Beitrag dazu im SPS-Magazin zu bringen. Da brauche ich aber den inhaltlichen Input von Euch Usern, das journalistische Aufarbeiten kann ich dann machen. Also: Autoren für Erfahrungsberichte gesucht.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 Januar 2013)

So mal als Anfang (was mir einfällt)

Programmiersprachen: 
Vorteil V5.5: CFC, HiGraph (setzt das jm. Ein)
Nachteil V5.5: Speichern von halfertigen Bausteinen nicht möglich (würde das nicht als Vorteil von TIA werten, da das sowieso Standart sein sollte)
Vorteil TIA: Arrays über Indexer in Kop,Fup,Awl ansprechbar (nur S7 1200/1500). 
Scl Editor mit Syntax Highlight.
Nachteil: SCL Compilerfehler. 

Entwicklungsumgebung:
Nachteil TIA: Langsam. Zu viel Platz auf Bildschirm verschwendet.

Hardware:
Vorteil TIA : S71200/1500
Nachteil: Noch nicht alle alten Baugruppen vorhanden (Siwarex,...)

Fernsteuerung der Umgebung:
Nachteil TIA: Ähnliches wie S7 Kommandoschnittstelle/WinCC VBA im Moment nicht vorhanden


Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein, nutz es zu wenig...


----------



## Astralavista (18 Januar 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> So mal als Anfang (was mir einfällt)
> 
> Programmiersprachen:
> Vorteil V5.5: CFC, HiGraph (setzt das jm. Ein)



Dann führe ich das mal kurz weiter.
Also Optionspakete in TIA fehlen dann wohl noch einige andere: ProAgent ist z.B. ein Thema was bei uns auch öfter eingesetzt wurde. Gibt es das "normale" Graph mittlerweile überhaupt in TIA?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (18 Januar 2013)

*weiteres...*

-Versionskontrolle/Anbindung fehlt in TIA ganz


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2013)

Nachteil TIA, es würfelt zur Zeit die Hard und Software Landschaft durcheinander, nicht alle
alten Steuerungen der S7 Welt werden in TIA unterstützt. Noch nötige Entwicklungen in der
Classic Welt werden vernachlässig, d.h. Nicht alle noch benötigten und nicht in TIA erhältlichen
Software Pakete unterstützen neue Betriebssysteme in einheitliche ausbaustufe. Das eine läuft
unter 64Bit das andere nicht, Stichwort WinAC MP. 

Die Umgebung in TIA ist viel zu unübersichtlich, wenn unten ( ich glaube es heißt Inspektorfenster )
ein Reiter angeklickt wird, muß noch unheimlich gerollt werden um sich alle Eigenschaften anzusehen zu
können, es wird dadurch viel zu Maus l*ä*stig. 


Ein Arbeiten auf de Baustelle ist ohne zweiten Monitor fast unmöglich, wer will den immer mitschlüren. 

*die Farbgestaltung ist dermaßen daneben, mich macht das Krank*


----------



## centipede (18 Januar 2013)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Dann führe ich das mal kurz weiter.
> Gibt es das "normale" Graph mittlerweile überhaupt in TIA?



Ist doch schon seit Anfang an mit dabei.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 Januar 2013)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> -Versionskontrolle/Anbindung fehlt in TIA ganz



Die fehlt ja auch in V5.5!
Aber VersionDog soll TIA in der nächsten Version glaub auch unterstützen!


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Januar 2013)

also nochmal und zum zehntausendsten Mal: Vorteil TIA (+neue, nicht-classic-CPUs): die Änderung einer Bausteinlokalvariablendeklaration, insbesondere IN/OUT, zwingt mich nicht mehr dazu, den laufenden Prozess durch Initialisierung der Aktualdaten zu stören. Und die Visu greift nicht daneben, bis ich sie in Classic-Manier neu übertragen habe.


----------



## ossa (19 Januar 2013)

Versuche mit Deutsch.......

Ins generell ist TIAP und V5.5 fast gleich, es ist die Totalintegrierung in einer Paket das ist TIAP vorteil (und nachteil, wie man es sieht), und grosse Unterschied.

Aus unseres Sichtpunkt:

TIAP ist mehr TAG Orientiert worden, wir arbeiten nicht mit TAGs, sondern Objekte. Das war mit V5.5 moeglisch zu erreichen, scheint schweriger mit TIAP.

CFC:
fehlt bei TIAP

SCL:
Konstanten fehlt, voaussetzung fuer robuster Programmierung
AT befehl hat sich geqendert, nicht als leistungsfaeig als V5.5
Deklarationsteil als Tabelle, Programmierungsmaesig ein grosses Nachteil

Fuer uns reicht diese Punkte eigentlich, TIAP in heutigen form ist fuer uns ein "showstopper".....

Das Hauptproblem ist Funktionalitaet dass bei beider nicht vorhanden ist.......... 

Ossa


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2013)

@ossa
BigS has changed a lot but didn't use the "normal" standard.
It look's like there is someone at Siemens who has an idea and then this will be done.
Sometimes I wish that the customer would  bring BigS to trail so that have to pay für there "Mist"
As it is now we as developer have pay for Problems we are not at fault.
The differences in SCL is in my opinion wanted or doesn't care anyoneone because most of the automobil manufacturer don't want to use ist.
Your right if you say TIA is not useable.


bike


----------



## van (19 Januar 2013)

Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Gibt es jemand der sich zutraut einen Vergleich von Classic und TIA Portal zu schreiben (Rein auf die Funktion bezogen)?Was geht jeweils und was nicht? Bin gerne bereit einen sachlichen (!) Beitrag dazu im SPS-Magazin zu bringen. Da brauche ich aber den inhaltlichen Input von Euch Usern, das journalistische Aufarbeiten kann ich dann machen. Also: Autoren für Erfahrungsberichte gesucht.



Einer alleine kann das wahrscheinlich nicht, aber alle zusammen ??

Ich habe mal eine Google Docs Tabelle angelegt
Für eine Vergleich von Step 7 Classic und TIA Portal
Die Tabelle ist sicherlich noch sehr unvollständig, es ist jeder dazu eingeladen sie auszubauen und zu korrigieren.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiqwMpGNo8-rdEtUNnMyQUZ1dnY4eGZFbk5fVGYxd0E

Das Dokument kann jeder editieren 
Bitte sachlich bleiben, für Diskussionen ist das Forum da


----------



## IBFS (19 Januar 2013)

ossa schrieb:


> CFC:
> fehlt bei TIAP
> 
> SCL:
> ...



Wenn man in SCL nicht mehr die ganzen Attribute im Fließtext haben kann, dann dauert das Kopieren 
von Eigenschaften und Eingängen viel länger als früher. Vermutlich hat das SIEMENS selbst noch nicht 
erkannt, wie auch, es gibt ja noch kein CFC in TIA und spätestens dann braucht man viel Attribute, sehr Viele ...

Frank


----------



## ossa (19 Januar 2013)

Naja, nach einer Zeit kommt TIAP langsam nach....ob wir dann  bei S sind weiss ich nicht....wir wollen es...und die Kunden.... (die Besclussnehmer bei die Kunden hat ofter kein ahnung von Technik - he he)
Ossa


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wenn wir es schaffen würden, die Idee von Herrn Buchwitz 
richtig mit Leben zu füllen, dann hätten wir einmal einen 
aktuellen Status - und für viele Anwender eine Entscheidungs-
grundlage, ob und wann es für den einzelnen Sinn macht, auf 
das TIA-Portal zu wechseln oder zumindest sich damit zu 
befassen.

Vielleicht liese sich das auch in einem Interview-Stil realisieren,
d.h. Fragen, auf die zwei oder mehr Leute antworten, so eine 
Art Expertengespräch mit erfahrenen S7-Anwendern.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... Entscheidungsgrundlage, ob und wann es für den einzelnen Sinn macht, auf das TIA-Portal zu wechseln oder zumindest sich damit zubefassen.


Soweit ich das hier aus dem Forum herauslesen konnte, ist der eine Grund, sich mit TIA (noch) nicht zu befassen, dass die erforderliche Funktionalität für den ein oder anderen noch nicht vorhanden ist. Also verschiedene Dinge, die auch ein eng bekannter Kollege von mir bemängelt, die lt. seinem Siemens-Kontakt erst Herbst diesen Jahres verfügbar sein sollen.

Ein anderer Grund TIA nicht zu benutzen ist, dass man ja mit Classic alles machen kann, dass man die Umgewöhnung scheut, dass es an der verfügbaren Zeit mangelt, sich mit TIA auseinander setzen zu können. Mit diesem Schatten im Hintergrund werden diverse Gründe erfunden, TIA nicht nutzen zu können. Das schlagkräftigste Argument, dass ich wiederholt gehört habe, ist, dass die Notwendigkeit besteht, Geld zu verdienen. Sprich: man geht das Wagnis TIA nicht ein, aus Angst, dass es da etwas gäbe, das schief gehen könne und infolgedessen Produktionsausfälle entstehen könnten.

Wie hartnäckig diese Angstreflexe die Akzeptanz von TIA einschränken, habe ich gesehen, als ich zwei nebeneinander stehende, identische Maschinen in Betrieb genommen habe, die eine mit Classic, damit nichts anbrennt, die andere mit TIA. Der Kunde war mit nichts auf der Welt davon zu überzeugen, dass er die TIA-Maschine zur Not sogar mit Classic-AG-Abzug und mit Classic-Prosave warten könne und im allerschlimmsten Fall sogar das Classic-Programm aufspielen könne, wenn sich bei TIA ein richtig fetter Hund zeigen sollte.

nix zu machen - "keiner kann TIA", "unsere PGs können das nicht" (trotz SUS!!!, aber Flex läuft?), und noch so ein paar Totschläger.

Was wollt ich sagen? es sind keine sachlichen Gründe, die jemanden davon überzeugen können, TIA zu nehmen, weil unsachliche Gründe der Verwendung von TIA entgegenstehen. Vielleicht sollte Herr Buchwitz das mal schreiben...


----------



## IBFS (20 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Was wollt ich sagen? es sind keine sachlichen Gründe, die jemanden davon überzeugen können, TIA zu nehmen, weil unsachliche Gründe der Verwendung von TIA entgegenstehen. Vielleicht sollte Herr Buchwitz das mal schreiben...



Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr auf deine Posting reagieren, weil das normalerweise keinen Sinn hat. 
Aber alle Leute die hier selbst mit einer Vielzahl von sachlichen Gründen "leider" noch nicht auf TIA schwenken
können "Unsachlichkeit", "Emotions-Geleitetheit" oder "Ansätze von Ignoranz" zu unterstellen ist 
eigentlich - ich sage es ungern - ein Frechheit. Ich fühle mich dadurch auch persönlich angegriffen.

Wenn du bisher mit dem TIA klarkommst hat das mindestens ACHT Gründe

1. Du musste keine Altprojekte ins TIA migrieren mit Baugruppen die es im TIA noch nicht gibt
2. Du brauchst kein CFC 
3. Du brauchst keinen Multiuserbetrieb
4. Wie heute schon geschrieben - du verwendest nur Siemens-Komponenten mit den exakt für TIA passenden Firmwareständen
5. Du verwendest noch keine F-CPUs
6. Du machst deine Projekte alleine und sitzt nicht - wie ich - mit mehreren Programmierern gemeinsam an EINER S7-400.  (ja ... das geht mit CLASSIC wunderbar, auch wenn du diese weit verbreitete Arbeitsweise nicht kennen solltest)   
7. Du sitzt selten auf eine Gemüsekiste bei schlechtem Licht an einem 15,4 Zoller und ärgerst dich über das ..........(bitte selbst ausfüllen) ...........  Farbschema   
8. Du hast keine sehr stark FC/DB/FB-Nummerbasierte Sortierung im CLASSIC, die es im TIA komplett zerwürfelt, weil es dort nur die namensbasierte Sortierung gibt.
......  ich habe keine Lust jetzt weiterzuschreiben, weil bestimmt gleich wieder ein dummer Spruch kommt ....

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr auf deine Posting reagieren, weil das normalerweise keinen Sinn hat.
> Aber alle Leute die hier selbst mit einer Vielzahl von sachlichen Gründen "leider" noch nicht auf TIA schwenken
> können "Unsachlichkeit", "Emotions-Geleitetheit" oder "Ansätze von Ignoranz" zu unterstellen ist
> eigentlich - ich sage es ungern - ein Frechheit. Ich fühle mich dadurch auch persönlich angegriffen.
> ...


ich weiß nicht, ob Du nun das hier als dummen Spruch empfindest, aber nun hab ich Dich mal wenigstens soweit aus der Reserve gelockt, dass wir hier nun endlich eine vernünftige Checkliste haben, die nun aussagekräftig gegen die Verwendung von TIA spricht:





IBFS schrieb:


> 1. Du musste keine Altprojekte ins TIA migrieren mit Baugruppen die es im TIA noch nicht gibt
> 2. Du brauchst kein CFC
> 3. Du brauchst keinen Multiuserbetrieb
> 4. Wie heute schon geschrieben - du verwendest nur Siemens-Komponenten mit den exakt für TIA passenden Firmwareständen
> ...


Einen dummen Spruch hab ich allerdings doch: ja, ich hab Klappstuhl und Campingtisch dabei, wenn ich auf Baustelle gehe. Man belächelt, aber man beneidet mich auch deswegen  und externer Monitor, das gibts bei mir auch auf Baustelle, nicht nur im warmen Büro. Aber mein kleiner Lappie hat inzwischen Full-HD, auch wenn der Chef es nicht eingesehen hat, den zu bezahlen. dennoch kann man auch auf einem Netbook mit TIA V11 zur Not arbeiten (was allerdings dem Zustand Gemüsekiste schon recht nahe kommt).

soweit die dummen Sprüche - leider konnte mir bislang noch kein Kunde erklären, warum ich trotz meiner acht Gründe TIA nicht verwenden darf, obwohl ich acht Gründe habe, TIA verwenden zu können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2013)

Wie wäre es den mal Andreas, wenn du eine positiv Liste wie der Frank aufstellst.
Aber bitte Kurz und knackig.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den mal Andreas, wenn du eine positiv Liste wie der Frank aufstellst.
> Aber bitte Kurz und knackig.


bitteschön, Helmut!





Perfektionist schrieb:


> Der Punkt, den TIA gegenüber Classic (und den dazugehörigen Classic-CPUs) unschlagbar macht, ist die optimierte Datenablage, die es nun endlich ermöglicht, ohne Aktualdatenverluste Lokalvariablendeklarationen zu ändern. [Edit] und dass die Visu nach einer solchen Änderung nicht mehr ins Leere greift, bis auch die Visu nachgeführt ist.


Und dann gibt es noch weitere Dinge, die man halt erst bemerkt, wenn man mit TIA arbeitet und diese dann für so selbstverständlich hält, dass man sie garnicht mehr für extra erwähnenswert hält. Erweiterte Querverweismöglichkeiten, die neue Übersicht über die Objekte in den verschiedenen Ebenen eines Visu-Bildes, etc (auch wenn ich dieses etc hasse, weil es nicht mehr sagt, als dass mir zur Zeit nicht mehr konkretes einfällt, aber ich der Meinung bin, dass da noch mehr ist).


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2013)

Also tut mir leid, ich gehe nicht mit 2 Monitoren auf Reisen, wenn eine Software zum vernünftigen Arbeiten das verlangt, dann ist das ein ko-Kriterium. Auch wenn du es anders siehst lieber Perfektionist, es macht sich im Flieger wirklich nicht so gut mit dem Zweitmonitor unter dem Arm anzutreten.

Ich hab heute übrigens mit Step5 gearbeitet, es war wirklich sehr anstrengend und ich weiß, bei der Umstellung damals war ich auch noch lange Zeit gegen Step7, das lag an der damals unbrauchbaren Version 2.irgendwas von Step7. Nun hat Siemens den gleichen Mist wieder verbockt. Gut dass es Leute wie dich gibt, die das auch noch honorieren, denn ohne Jungs wie dich, würde Siemens dann vielleicht doch mal eines Tages bei TIA V18 ein etwas weniger ignorant mit seinen Kunden umgehen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 Januar 2013)

das ohne aktualdstenverluste, geht das nur mit 1200er cpus oder auch mit 300/400ern? und kann wincc (also nicht der flex teil) auch schon dbs auslesen welche auf sybolisch stehen?


----------



## IBFS (20 Januar 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> das ohne aktualdstenverluste, geht das nur mit 1200er cpus oder auch mit 300/400ern?



Optimierte DBs gibt es nur mit 1200/1500. Das erkennt man daran, 
das es beim Aufschlagen des DBs keine Offset mehr gibt, 
d.h. alles ist rein Symbolisch. 

Daher ja auch das passende SIEMENS-Patent, mit dem sichergestellt ist, 
das sich die TAGs anhand eines Hash-Codes immer wieder exakt finden lassen, 
egal wo sie liegen.

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Soweit ich das hier aus dem Forum herauslesen konnte, ist der eine Grund, sich mit TIA (noch) nicht zu befassen, dass die erforderliche Funktionalität für den ein oder anderen noch nicht vorhanden ist. Also verschiedene Dinge, die auch ein eng bekannter Kollege von mir bemängelt, die lt. seinem Siemens-Kontakt erst Herbst diesen Jahres verfügbar sein sollen.



Was soll dieses pauschale Blah Blah? Es geht doch genau 
darum, konkret darzustellen was JETZT geht und was nicht.
Was Siemens in der Glaskugel sieht, interessiert hier nicht.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ein anderer Grund TIA nicht zu benutzen ist, dass man ja mit Classic alles machen kann, dass man die Umgewöhnung scheut, dass es an der verfügbaren Zeit mangelt, sich mit TIA auseinander setzen zu können. Mit diesem Schatten im Hintergrund werden diverse Gründe erfunden, TIA nicht nutzen zu können. ...



Blödsinn. Viele Leute wissen einfach nicht, ob eine
Investition ins TIA-Portal für ihre Anwendung JETZT 
sinnvoll ist oder nicht. 



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das schlagkräftigste Argument, dass ich wiederholt gehört habe, ist, dass die Notwendigkeit besteht, Geld zu verdienen. Sprich: man geht das Wagnis TIA nicht ein, aus Angst, dass es da etwas gäbe, das schief gehen könne und infolgedessen Produktionsausfälle entstehen könnten.



So wie ich das verstanden habe, geht es nicht um Produktions-
ausfälle, sondern darum, dass sich im TIA-Portal manche Aufgaben 
schlicht nicht lösen lassen - und wenn ich das unbedingt haben 
muss, bleibt mir nur Classic.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> Was wollt ich sagen? es sind keine sachlichen Gründe, die
> jemanden davon überzeugen können, TIA zu nehmen, weil
> unsachliche Gründe der Verwendung von TIA entgegenstehen.
> ...



Mir kommen Dein Antworten hier langsam vor wie die beliebigen
Antwortbausteine gängiger Serviceabteilungen in den Bereichen
 TK und IT:

Oft kopiert, aber weit an der Sache vorbei.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2013)

Also gut...... Was ich an TIA ganz gut finde ist die TRACE-Funktion die es wohl bald geben soll........


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...... würde Siemens dann vielleicht doch mal eines Tages bei TIA V18 ein etwas weniger ignorant mit seinen Kunden umgehen.



Siemens hat ja ganz andere Probleme  LINK


----------



## Sinix (21 Januar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Umgebung in TIA ist viel zu unübersichtlich, wenn unten ( ich glaube es heißt Inspektorfenster )
> ein Reiter angeklickt wird, muß noch unheimlich gerollt werden um sich alle Eigenschaften anzusehen zu
> können, es wird dadurch viel zu Maus l*ä*stig.



Dafür ist es möglich ein Fenster, z.B. Datenbaustein herauszulösen und so die Möglichkeit eines 
drag&drop einer Variablen an einer anderen Stelle zu ermöglichen. Es ist wie ein anderer User schrieb:
arbeitet man öfter mit TIA lernt man auch dessen Vorzüge kennen...



Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Gibt es jemand der sich zutraut einen Vergleich von Classic und TIA Portal zu schreiben (Rein auf die Funktion bezogen)?Was geht jeweils und was nicht? Bin gerne bereit einen sachlichen (!) Beitrag dazu im SPS-Magazin zu bringen. Da brauche ich aber den inhaltlichen Input von Euch Usern, das journalistische Aufarbeiten kann ich dann machen. Also: Autoren für Erfahrungsberichte gesucht.



Der Schreiberling bist du. Es liegt an dir die hier vorgebrachten Elemente zu ordnen und sachlich zu bewerten. Am Anfang ging es um S7-1500 und TIA V12, nun wird aber schon etwas ausgeweitet. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch 2 generelle Themen fürs Magazin :S7-1500/TIAv12 und S7-classic vs TIA. Die Tabelle von User "van" find ich eine gute und längst überfallige Sache und hoffe alle user mit TIA-Erfahrung beteiligen sich hier.  



van schrieb:


> Einer alleine kann das wahrscheinlich nicht, aber alle zusammen ??
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiqwMpGNo8-rdEtUNnMyQUZ1dnY4eGZFbk5fVGYxd0E
> Bitte sachlich bleiben, für Diskussionen ist das Forum da



*ACK*




ossa schrieb:


> Versuche mit Deutsch.......
> Deklarationsteil als Tabelle, Programmierungsmaesig ein grosses Nachteil



Warum ist das ein großer Nachteil, ich empfinde insbesondere für SCL-Neulinge eher den Vorteil das 
in allen Bausteinen die gleiche Deklarationansicht ist. 
Wünschenswert wäre natürlich eine Umschaltung der Ansichten wie bei Twincat, 
aber es heissst ja nicht umsonst SCL anstatt ST.
Immerhin gibt es keine Quellen mehr --> Pluspunkt TIA gegenüber S7-classic




IBFS schrieb:


> 5. Du verwendest noch keine F-CPUs
> 
> Frank



Die Verwendung von F-CPUs ist mit TIA V11 und Safety Advanced V11 möglich.


Gruß MK


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (21 Januar 2013)

Genau so etwas würde ich sehr gerne machen wie Herr Bäurle vorgeschlagen hat, Statement und/oder Interview wäre super. In den weiteren Posts gibt es ja schon eine Liste von Punkten. Noch einmal das Angebot: Wenn jemand, der tatsächlich schon Erfahrung mit dem TIA Portal hat, einen solchen Bericht schrieben könnte, dann wäre das super. Muss nicht lang sein, kann auch eine Tabelle als Gegenüberstellung beinhalten. Oder eben auch Statements. Die müssen dann tatsächlich sachlich sein. Ich kann mir jetzt auch die Argumente aus der Diskussion hier raus ziehen, aber das geht vielleicht auch einfacher. Das journalistische Bearbeiten mache ich dann schon, kein Problem. Interessenten könne mir das direkt an mbuchwitz@sps-magazin.de mailen.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (21 Januar 2013)

van schrieb:


> Einer alleine kann das wahrscheinlich nicht, aber alle zusammen ??
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Google Docs Tabelle angelegt
> Für eine Vergleich von Step 7 Classic und TIA Portal
> ...



Sehr cool. Schauen wir mal was da noch dazu kommt, das sieht schon mal gut aus. Danke für den Start!


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (21 Januar 2013)

Mit der Umstellung auf das TIA-Portal habe ich persönlich ganz andere Bauchschmerzen als die Bedienbarkeit. Derartige Diskussionen gab/gibt es bei sehr vielen Software-Nachfolgeprodukten. 

Vielmehr sehe ich ein ganz anderes Problem in der integration der 300/400er-Baureihen auf uns zukommen:

 Werden alle S7-300/400 Baugruppen durchgängig in TIA integriert?
Werden neue Firmwarestände auch mit Step7 kompatibel sein?

Oder werden wir irgendwann vor einer Bestandsanlage stehen mit einer neuen Baugruppe die nur mit dem TIA-Portal kompatibel ist während in der Anlage selbst Baugruppen vorhanden sind die das TIA-Portal nicht kennt?

Durch die Migration von Step7 Projekten zu TIA-Projekten wird man früher oder später als erstes fragen müssen mit welcher Software das Projekt bearbeitet werden muss, und bei Anlagen die man "Erbt" kann das schon wieder zu ungeahnten Schwierigkeiten führen.....vielleicht nicht heute oder morgen aber in 6, 7, 8 Jahren wenn TIA als Standardprojektiertool für Siemens Steuerungen verbreitet ist und Step7 so langsam zu den verblassenden Erinnerungen in der Automatisierungswelt gehört.

Bei dem Übergang von Step5 zu Step7 wurde ein klarer Schnitt gemacht den ich hier vermisse. Damals und auch heute ist ganz klar zu Erkennen S5 wird mit Step5, S7 mit Step7 Projektiert. Heute kann ich dieses nicht mehr so deutlich differenzieren. Klar, die neue Generation der Baureihen 1500, 1700 und folgende werden mit TIA Projektiert bei den Baureihen 300/400 kann ich in Zukunft nicht mehr sicher sein auf welches Tool ich zurückgreifen muß. 
Eine grundsätzliche Projekt-Migration von Step7 zu TIA wird aus Kostengründen bzw. der Unsicherheit ob danach noch alles wie vorher läuft bei vielen Kunden auf Ablehnung stossen.


Selber habe ich noch keine Berührungspunkte mit TIA gehabt, verfolge das Thema aber mit großem Interesse da es irgendwann und unausweichlich auch auf mich zukommen wird.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2013)

Das ist ja im Grunde jetzt schon so.  Zumindest bei 300er/400er CPUs brauchst du einen gewissen Firmwarestand. Wie das bei anderen Baugruppen aussieht weiss ich nicht aber wird wohl ähnlich sein.  Sinnvoll ist es vielleicht TIA nur mit den neunen Baugruppen einzusetzen (1200, 1500). Die jetzigen und zukünftigen 300er/400er CPUs werden immer in V5.5 gehen. Wenn es überhaupt noch Weiterentwicklungen in diesem Bereich gibt.....


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (21 Januar 2013)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> Mit der Umstellung auf das TIA-Portal habe ich persönlich ganz andere Bauchschmerzen als die Bedienbarkeit. Derartige Diskussionen gab/gibt es bei sehr vielen Software-Nachfolgeprodukten.
> 
> Vielmehr sehe ich ein ganz anderes Problem in der integration der 300/400er-Baureihen auf uns zukommen:
> 
> ...



Das ist auf jeden Fall ein ganz wichtiger Aspekt, danke für den Input!


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (21 Januar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Sinnvoll ist es vielleicht TIA nur mit den neunen Baugruppen einzusetzen (1200, 1500).



Sehe Ich genau so. Aus genau diesem Grund vermisse ich den klaren Schnitt auf Seiten von Siemens altes über Bord zu werfen (siehe Übergang von Step5 zu Step7).



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die jetzigen und zukünftigen 300er/400er CPUs werden immer in V5.5 gehen. Wenn es überhaupt noch Weiterentwicklungen in diesem Bereich gibt.....



Für Weiter- bzw. Neuentwicklungen wird die Motivation bei Siemens mit Sicherheit stark Rückläufig sein. Daher auch meine Befüchtung das die durchgängige Verfügbarkeit der S7-300/400 Baugruppen in TIA (Stichwort: Firmware) nicht gegeben sein wird. 
Ob zukünftige Firmware aber noch mit der V5.5 kompatibel sein wird? Da habe ich so meine Zweifel, lasse mich da aber gerne positiv Überraschen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2013)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> ....
> Ob zukünftige Firmware aber noch mit der V5.5 kompatibel sein wird? Da habe ich so meine Zweifel, lasse mich da aber gerne positiv Überraschen.



Ich gehe jetzt mal ganz stark davon aus das neue Firmware bei den 300er und 400er auf jeden Fall mit S7 V5.x kompatibel ist.  Wenn nicht..... auweia... das gibt ein Chaos.....


----------



## Sinix (21 Januar 2013)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> Werden alle S7-300/400 Baugruppen durchgängig in TIA integriert?
> Werden neue Firmwarestände auch mit Step7 kompatibel sein?
> 
> Bei dem Übergang von Step5 zu Step7 wurde ein klarer Schnitt gemacht den ich hier vermisse. Damals und auch heute ist ganz klar zu Erkennen S5 wird mit Step5, S7 mit Step7 Projektiert. Heute kann ich dieses nicht mehr so deutlich differenzieren. Klar, die neue Generation der Baureihen 1500, 1700 und folgende werden mit TIA Projektiert bei den Baureihen 300/400 kann ich in Zukunft nicht mehr sicher sein auf welches Tool ich zurückgreifen muß.



Kalter Kaffee,
es wurde bei TIA ganz klar ein Schnitt bei den supporteten Baugruppen gemacht (mehrmals hier im Forum darauf hingewiesen)
siehe auch: unterstützte Hardware TIA

Im Gegensatz  S5 nach S7 ist es unter Umständen möglich alte Projekte zu migrieren.
Ist ältere Hardware im Projekt, gibt es die Funktion "Hardwarekonfiguration ausschließen"(Achtung ist auch Defaulteinstellung)

Weiteres findest du u.a. hier (Übersicht TIA)

Für die Diskussion hier: 
Bei Einführung Step 7 gab es bis V5.1 fast jedes Jahr eine neue Version. 
Warum soll es bei TIA anders sein? Manchmal verstehe ich das Gejammere nicht,
ist doch alles Kalter Kaffee...:sm22:


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Januar 2013)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> Sehe Ich genau so. Aus genau diesem Grund vermisse ich den klaren Schnitt auf Seiten von Siemens altes über Bord zu werfen (siehe Übergang von Step5 zu Step7).


Ein Spiel, das man immer nur verlieren kann. Lässt man alles so, wie es ist, wird nichts besser, schleift man altes mit, so fordert der eine den harten Schnitt, macht man dies dann doch, so geht das Gejammer genauso in gleicher Tonlage von anderer Seite an, nur der Inhalt ist dann entsprechend umgekehrt.

Wo war denn der "harte" Schnitt beim Übergang von S5 auf S7? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es sogar Adapter, um in die 135/155er-Hardware 400er-Hardware einstecken zu können. Und auf HMI-Seite gab es auch keine alte S5-Welt und eine neue S7-Welt, Protool lief weiter.

Eigentlich finde ich es eher bemerkenswert, was TIA kann. Und was eben nicht geht, geht halt eben nicht. Aber darauf, das etwas nicht geht, stoße ich doch täglich, wenn ich etwas neues entwickle, da ist dann meine Idee gefragt, wie es trotzdem zum Laufen kommt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ....
> Wo war denn der "harte" Schnitt beim Übergang von S5 auf S7? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es sogar Adapter, um in die 135/155er-Hardware 400er-Hardware einstecken zu können. Und auf HMI-Seite gab es auch keine alte S5-Welt und eine neue S7-Welt, Protool lief weiter.




Du vergleichst also wirklich den Umstieg von S5 zu S7 mit dem Umstieg von S7 zum TIA-Portal ? .... So wie ich mich erinnern kann konnte man mit S7 nie S5-Baugruppen programmieren.Egal welche Firmware. Und jetzt komm bitte nicht mit irgendwelchen Sonder-CPUs und Adaptern von Drittanbietern.


----------



## Aventinus (22 Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mir den Fred so durchlese und davon ausgehe dass Paul halbwegs weiß was er macht merke ich, dass es immer schwieriger wird, unterschiedliche Versionen zu handeln.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/58671-TIA-1200-AG-V10.5-PG-V11.0-nicht-kompatibel

Warum ändern sich Zeitstempel wenn der Baustein nur von V10.5 auf V11 hochgezogen wird. So inteligent sollle TIA schon sein.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (22 Januar 2013)

*soweit ich weiss...*



> Warum ändern sich Zeitstempel wenn der Baustein nur von V10.5 auf V11 hochgezogen wird. So inteligent sollle TIA schon sein.



bei meinen S7-1200 Analysen (Protokoll, Aufbau usw.) ist mir aufgefallen das der Wechsel von V10.5 auf V11 sehr stark den Inhalt der SPS verändert hat - also nur ein TIA-Update von V10.5 auf V11 + Neuübertragung

Inhalt der SPS stark veraendert meine ich: Inkrementrelle Änderungen im V10.5 Projekt haben im von/zu Datenstrom zur SPS nur wenig Änderungen verursach (Hex-Diff), ein Update auf V11 hat den Inhalt komplett verändert
meine Idee dazu: TIA legt versionsabhaengig die Daten anders auf die S7-1200 - was definitiv ein riesen Unterschied zu 300/400-Verhalten ist - und erschwert es auch fuer Vipa und andere da hinterherzukommen


----------



## Sinix (22 Januar 2013)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Fred so durchlese und davon ausgehe dass Paul halbwegs weiß was er macht merke ich, dass es immer schwieriger wird, unterschiedliche Versionen zu handeln.



Ist ja nicht nur ein Problem von TIA, wenn ich eine ältere WinCCflex 2008 - Projekt mit dem aktuellsten Stand WinCCflex 2008 Sp3 öffnen will wird auch ständig nach "Konvertierung" verlangt. Natürlich ist das Handling beim Zurückladen in Paul seinem Fall ärgerlich.


----------



## Wutbürger (22 Januar 2013)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Warum ändern sich Zeitstempel wenn der Baustein nur von V10.5 auf V11 hochgezogen wird. So inteligent sollle TIA schon sein.



Wenn TIA bereits perfekt wäre, müsste nichts mehr geändert werden. Da es angeblich noch nicht perfekt ist, ist es doch OK, wenn Probleme gelöst werden. Das ist nun mal mit Änderungen verbunden – sonst bleibt es auf dem jetzigen Stand...

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Januar 2013)

Ja kann ich denn wenigstens V10.5 und V11 gleichzeitig installieren, dann ists ja nicht so schlimm


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Januar 2013)

was "schlimm" ist, liegt in der Wahrnehmung des Betrachters. Letztlich wird man sich dran gewöhnen, dass V10.5 und V11 da eine "Macke" haben.

Der Fehler ist bei genauer Betrachtung doch eigentlich hier entstanden:


Paul schrieb:


> Das Projekt ist in V11.0 gespeichert (ehemalige V10.5 ist nicht mehr verügbar).



Wenn ich sehe, dass Micro/WIN in der Lage ist, drei verschiedene Dateiformate (mwp, prj und vpu) zu öffnen, dann schau ich doch, dass ich eine solide Sicherung des Standes mache, wenn die Maschine in Produktivbetrieb gegangen ist. Und rechne damit, dass bei Verwendung der neuesten Software "Effekte" auftreten können und gehe entsprechend vorsichtig an die Sache ran. Wenn dann etwas schief geht, sich über ein vernünftiges Maß hinaus aufzuregen, hilft nix. Man ist dann eben eine Erfahrung reicher und kann dann sein Wissen hier teilen.


----------



## Ralle (22 Januar 2013)

@Perfektionist

In Sachen Siemenshuldigung und -entschuldigung drehst du ganz offensichtlich vollkommen frei.
Liest du manchmal auch, was du da schreibst? Kopfschüttel...


----------



## JesperMP (22 Januar 2013)

Wenn der Versions-Politik mehr oder weniger ist wie STEP7 v5.x dann finde ich es nicht so schlimm.
Man kan jo code über Quelle Umwandlung zurück portieren wenn man es braucht, in (sehr) seltener Fall. Etwa wie "Speichern als Vorgängerversion" bei WinCC Flexible.
Wichtigt ist das es gibt keinen Zwang das der Firmware auf den CPU mit eine bestimmte Version von STEP7 übereinstimmen muss. 
So ist es bei Rockwell Controllogix, und das bedeutet das man immer auf den aktuellen Stand aktualisiern muss (was nicht immer möglich ist), oder mehere Versionen von den Programmiersoftware hantieren muss.


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Januar 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Liest du manchmal auch, was du da schreibst? Kopfschüttel...


reicht doch, wenn Du es liest und Dich drüber aufregst? Ich hab kein Problem mit dem Fortschritt, den Siemens da mit TIA macht, insbesondere die 1500er brauche ich täglich nötig, viel nötiger, als das Verharren in Denkmustern aus S5-Zeiten.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Wichtigt ist das es gibt keinen Zwang das der Firmware auf den CPU mit eine bestimmte Version von STEP7 übereinstimmen muss. So ist es bei Rockwell Controllogix, und das bedeutet das man immer auf den aktuellen Stand aktualisiern muss (was nicht immer möglich ist), oder mehere Versionen von den Programmiersoftware hantieren muss.


Von Protool und Flex her kennt das ja leider auch die Siemens-Welt. Aber ich denke mal, dass auf SPS-Seite es so bleiben wird, dass HW, die einmal im TIA drin ist, für immer drin bleiben wird. Zumindest legt mir das die 1212 nahe, die ich erst mit Hilfe eines HSP in Betrieb nehmen konnte, da scheint wohl alles so zu bleiben, wie wir es von Classic her kennen.


----------



## JesperMP (22 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Von Protool und Flex her kennt das [Versions-Zwang] ja leider auch die Siemens-Welt.


Es ist nicht dasselbe ob SPS oder HMI. Ein SPS kann man nicht immer für 5 Minuten ausschalten weil man ein FW-Update durchführen muss. Bei ein HMI ist es nicht so kritisch. Entweder hat man ein backup (mehrere Panele), oder man fährt "blind" für die 5 Minuten ein OS-Update und Projekttransfer dauert.


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Januar 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist nicht dasselbe ob SPS oder HMI.


klar, da bin ich vollständig Deiner Meinung. Jedoch ist es dennoch nervig genug, "nur" Blindflug zu haben. Je nach Betriebssituation kann das auch mal ganz schön doof aussehen, wenn man eine eintretende Störung hat, sie aber nicht angezeigt bekommt. Gut, zur Not kann man noch eine Kopie des Panels für diese Zeitdauer als Simulation im ES starten.

Wie war das eigentlich mit den Systemdaten? Da ist ja bei den 300er-CPUs ja grundsätzlich ein Stopp erforderlich. Arbeitet da Siemens nicht auch daran, dass Systemdaten ohne Unterbrechung der Programmausführung übertragen werden können?


----------



## JesperMP (22 Januar 2013)

Wir haben immer mindestens 1 Panel + 1 PC RT, oder 2-mal PC RT. Also geht das schon. Obwohl ich in den Vergangheit ein paar Mal diskret ein HMI Aktualisierung Blind reingemacht habe.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wie war das eigentlich mit den Systemdaten? Da ist ja bei den 300er-CPUs ja grundsätzlich ein Stopp erforderlich.


Wenn man Module stecken muss, ist es egal. Man muss ja sowise den Steuerung ausschalten.  
Aber wenn man nur ein Modul-Parameter ändern will, ist es lästig es geht nur im Stop. Es muss möglich sein dies zu implementieren.


----------



## MSB (22 Januar 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wichtigt ist das es gibt keinen Zwang das der Firmware auf den CPU mit eine bestimmte Version von STEP7 übereinstimmen muss.
> So ist es bei Rockwell Controllogix, und das bedeutet das man immer auf den aktuellen Stand aktualisiern muss (was nicht immer möglich ist), oder mehere Versionen von den Programmiersoftware hantieren muss.


Das ist dann im Unterschied zum Siemens-Weg "irgendwie wirds schon fehlerfrei konvertiert werden können" wengistens konsequent.

Siemens hat mit Step7 Classic die Messlatte was Bausteinvergleich anbelangt schon extrem hoch gehängt,
wenn TIA jetzt sogar in dem Punkt hinten ansteht, dann ist alleine das ein absolutes "No-Go".
Das war wirklich einer von ganz wenigen Punkten seitens Siemens, die wirklich absolut vorbehaltlos "hervorragend" sind.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RobiHerb (22 Januar 2013)

*Verstehe nicht, wie man das akzeptieren kann!*

Ich habe ein wenig mit der S7 1200 und TIA rumgespielt und muss schon sagen, man bekommt Sorge zur Wackeligkeit des Konzepts.

Vielleicht nicht gern gesehen aber meiner Meinung nach ein guter Vergleich: der PC!

Wenn ich einen Win8 PC aus 2013 nehme und ein Windows 7, Vista, XP, 2000 oder Nt oder gar DOS draufspiele, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich Erfolg habe.

Wenn ich auf einen alten PC mit genügend RAM ein neues Betriebsystem oder Linux draufspiele, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich Erfolg habe.

Der PC kann NoName oder Fujitsu, Dell oder HP sein, ich gehe ich davon aus, dass ich Erfolg habe.

Bei meinem S7 Starter Pack kam alles von Siemens, nix lief direkt, das beigepackte TIA passte nicht zum Display, die Profinet Schnittstelle funktioniert bis heute nicht ...

Ich arbeite in einem Bereich der Industrie, wo auch mal ein Gerät nach 20 Jahren noch gepflegt werden muss, wo man an der Paramatrierung was ändern muss, wo noch Fehler nach so langer Zeit erst auftreten. Wo der Entwickler und der Service Mann von damals längst die Rente beziehen und vielleicht noch einmal zur Weihnachtsfeier erscheinen.

Wie will ich so etwas handeln, wenn der spezielle Update 4711 dann nach Jahren nirgendwo mehr aufzutreiben ist, wenn mir TIA 2030 sagt, Hardware nicht im Katalog und meine alte Lizenz irgendwo auf einem verschrotteten PC abgeblieben ist?

Wie erkläre ich dann einem Kunden, dass sein 20 Millionen Maschinchen trotz BackUp etc. leider für ewig aus der Welt geschieden ist?
Der wird doch dann fragen, warum hat denn Dein Laden damals Siemens eingebaut, wenn das so läuft!


----------



## Sinix (23 Januar 2013)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Ich habe ein wenig mit der S7 1200 und TIA  rumgespielt und muss schon sagen, man bekommt Sorge zur Wackeligkeit des  Konzepts.
> 
> Vielleicht nicht gern gesehen aber meiner Meinung nach ein guter Vergleich: der PC!



Irgenein User hat mich kritisiert, dass ich Waschmaschinen mit Kühlschränken vergleiche... 
Was is das denn jetzt?
Natürlich müssen sich die TIA-Gegner für diesen nützlichen Beitrag brav bedanken*ACK*




RobiHerb schrieb:


> Ich habe ein wenig mit der S7 1200 und TIA  rumgespielt und muss schon sagen, man bekommt Sorge zur Wackeligkeit des  Konzepts.



Ich hab auch ein bischen mit Vista rumgespielt, so ein Schrott aber auch und die Kacheln von Windoof 8, hallo gehts noch,
habs nach 5 Minuten wieder deinstalliert, war mir zu doof mich länger damit zu beschäftigen:sm13:,

bei meinem aktuellen Betriebssystem(XP), freue ich mich jeden Morgen schon darauf die neuesten Updates und Zusatztools
zu installieren:TOOL:




RobiHerb schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Win8 PC aus 2013 nehme und ein Windows 7, Vista, XP, 2000  oder Nt oder gar DOS draufspiele, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich Erfolg  habe.
> Wenn ich auf einen alten PC mit genügend RAM ein neues Betriebsystem  oder Linux draufspiele, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich Erfolg habe.
> Der PC kann NoName oder Fujitsu, Dell oder HP sein, ich gehe ich davon aus, dass ich Erfolg habe.



Wenn ich ein S5-Programm auf eine S7-CPU spiele gehe ich auch davon aus das ich Erfolg habe und macht ja auch total Sinn,da ich in S5 viel mehr Funktionalität als in TIA und viel schneller das Programm erstellt habe, zu Schweigen der einfachen Handhabung der Bus- und Kommunikationssysteme...
Ah, die SPS kann NoName oder Rockwell,B&R oder Beckhoff sein, ich gehe ich davon aus das ich Erfolg habe.




RobiHerb schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in einem Bereich der Industrie, wo auch mal ein Gerät nach 20 Jahren noch gepflegt werden muss, wo man an der Paramatrierung was ändern muss, wo noch Fehler nach so langer Zeit erst auftreten. Wo der Entwickler und der Service Mann von damals längst die Rente beziehen und vielleicht noch einmal zur Weihnachtsfeier erscheinen.



Wenn ich mir vor Stelle mit dem PG vor 20 Jahren zu arbeiten..., ach wie gut das ich jedes Jahr ein neues Handy und jedes zweite Jahr ein neues PG bekomme:s12:


----------



## JesperMP (23 Januar 2013)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Win8 PC aus 2013 nehme und ein Windows 7, Vista, XP, 2000 oder Nt oder gar DOS draufspiele, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich Erfolg habe.


Diese Lobsang von PCs kann ich nicht zustimmen. Es genügt nicht das man Windows NT oder DOS installieren kann.
Wenn ich in mein Firma gucke, sehe ich KEINE Anwender-Software (oder special-Hardware) von 15-20 Jahren her das heute nocht "lebt" (in ein Aktuellen PC und/oder Windows Umgebung). Auch keinen direkte Nachfolger von diesen alte Software. Unser Firmen-Software (Einkauf, Lager, Versand, Produktdokumentation, Stundenregistrierung, Kundenregister, usw, usw...) ist mindestens 3 mal ausgetauscht geworden, und jeden mal war den Migration eine *Katastrofe. *Selbst herkömlichen Software wie Wordperfect und Lotus 1-2-3 wurde auf Word und Excel migriert, ohne das alles 1-zu-1 übertragen wurde.
Ich habe mehr Angst von neuen PC Software als neuen SPS Software.
In vergleich zu SPSen denke ich das es gibt relativ mehr 15-20 Jahre alte SPSen die heute noch funktioniert und gewartet werden. Und ich glaube das es gibt mehr SPSen die von eine Generation auf die nächste erfolgreich migriert wurde.


----------



## Werner29 (25 Januar 2013)

@Martin Buchwitz: 
Nachdem die Diskussion verebbt ist: Es würde mich jetzt schon interessieren, ob Sie was mit dieser Diskussion anfangen können.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Januar 2013)

apropos "neue CPUs" habe ich heute zur Kenntnis genommen, dass die 1211C vor etwa einem halben Jahr innoviert wurde (neue Bestellnummer, FW V3.0). Anscheinend tut da Siemens einiges, wenngleich da wohl mit dem Handling von Strukturen (lt. Beschreibung von V3.0) wohl erstmal Rückschritte zu verzeichnen sind. Was mich anscheinend aber mal wieder nicht tangiert (?).


----------



## OWLer (26 Januar 2013)

Die Änderung betraff die ganze 1200 Baureihe. Die sind etwas zügiger geworden und haben ein Paar Kilobyte mehr Speicher 
Bekommen. 
 Grüsse 

Owler


----------



## Sinix (28 Januar 2013)

Ja da gabs mal was und man benötigt ein HWSPP (Hardware Support Package)



> Eine SIMATIC S7-1200 (V3.0) unterscheidet sich unter anderem durch  die im folgenden beschriebenen Eigenschaften zum bestehenden S7-1200  Produktportfolio:
> Erhöhung des Anwenderspeicher
> 
> Arbeitsspeicher
> ...


----------



## IBFS (28 Januar 2013)

> Battery Board zur Verlängerung der Echtzeituhr Gangreserve der  S7-1200  auf bis zu ein Jahr. Steckbar im
> Signal Board Schacht  aller S7-1200 ab  FW 3.0. Auswertung des Batterie Status durch das  Anwenderprogramm
> um  ggf. den Austausch der Standard Knopfzelle  anzuzeigen. Standard  Knopfzelle CR 1025 nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.



Wenn man als SIEMENS AG  Steuerungen schon seit gefühlt hundert Jahren baut, 
dann ist es mir völlig unklar, dass man bestimmte Features nicht bereits in der V1.0 eingebaut hat.

Man hat doch mit der 300/400 genug Basiswissen um von vornherein ein vernünftiges Lastenheft zu erstellen.

Diese nachgeschobenen Änderungen kommen mir teilweise so vor als hätte man eine Praktikantentruppe 
einfach mal machen lassen und ist jetzt überrascht, was alles von denen vergessen wurde.

Ich könnte mir in meinen Job jedenfalls niemals so eine lasche Herangehensweise erlauben.  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## OWLer (28 Januar 2013)

Naja man sollte bedenken das es sich bei der 1200 um die "Einsteiger" Baureihe handelt. Das die für 300Euro nicht das bietet wie andere Baugruppen die deutlich mehr kosten.

 Ich habe bis jetzt keine Problemem mit den 10 Tagen gehabt. Obwohl ich mittlerweile schon um die 100-120 Stück von der 1200er eingesetzt habe.

Grüße

Owler


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Januar 2013)

vielleicht hatte man der Gangreserve deswegen weniger Bedeutung beigemessen, da ja auch NTP möglich wäre. und zudem Maschinen/Anlagen, bei denen Uhrzeit eine gewichtige Rolle spielt, eher selten ausgeschaltet werden. sicherlich stand die Wartungsfreiheit der Gangreserve im Vordergrund der Überlegungen.

Da ist mir die Pufferbatterie vergangener Tage schon mehr ein Dorn im Auge: Batterie weg, Maschinenparameter wieder auf Grundzustand oder sogar Programm weg. Demgegenüber empfinde ich die heutigen Steuerungen als Fortschritt.

ach ja, wann wird bei der 300er die Uhr vergesslich? nehmen wir das Flagschiff 319er:


> UhrHardwareuhr
> (Echtzeituhr)Jagepuffert
> und synchronisierbarJaAbweichung
> pro Tag, max.10 s; typ.: 2 sPufferungsdauer6 wk; bei
> ...


jetzt machen die endlich was besser, und was ist der Dank? die Frage, "warum ist das nicht längst schon so".


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (28 Januar 2013)

Werner29 schrieb:


> @Martin Buchwitz:
> Nachdem die Diskussion verebbt ist: Es würde mich jetzt schon interessieren, ob Sie was mit dieser Diskussion anfangen können.



Ich habe die Diskussion die ganze Zeit verfolgt. Wenn es um Detailfragen geht, dann kann ich mich sowieso nicht direkt in die Diskussion einbringen, da muss man schon täglich mit den Produkten arbeiten. Insgesamt gesehen ist es auf jeden Fall sehr interessant und es lassen sich schon so manche Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Bin jetzt am Überlegen wie ich es redaktionell verarbeite. Auf jeden Fall aber in der nächsten Kolumne im SPS-Magazin zum SPS-Forum. Wie gesagt: Autoren sind willkommen, ich mache dann schon die journalistische Aufarbeitung.

Ein Aspekt der mich dabei aber auch noch interessiert und der in der Diskussion immer mal wieder durchgeblitzt ist: Wie geht es den Anwendern mit anderen Herstellern, gerade wenn es um die Kernprodukte Engineeringsoftware und Steuerungssystem geht? Dabei geht es nicht darum Namen zu nennen. Reden wir hier über generelle automatisierungsspezifische Fragen? Was können wir aktiv dazu beitragen, um die Situation der Anwender zu verbessern?


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Januar 2013)

@MB:
in der Sache zitiere ich mich mal selber ...


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Da wir auch mit dem "fremd gehen" anfangen kann ich die Beobachtung von RN bezüglich der selbst erstellten Visu voll und ganz bestätigen. Die Möglichkeiten von WinCCFlexibel oder TIA repräsentieren nur einen ganz geringen Teil des tatsächlich Machbaren wenn man sich in Richtung eines Entwicklungssystems wie z.B. Visual Studio bewegt. Wenn man dann hier seine "eigenen Controls" so erstellt, wie man sie (ggf. immer wieder) benötigt so ist es u.U. nicht mal unbedingt notwendig, dass jeder, der damit arbeitet, das volle .Net-Wissen hat.



Gruß
Larry


----------



## winnman (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo Larry

Wenn das Serienmaschinen sind an denen der User nichts zu machen Hat = voll OK
Wenn das in einem begrenzen Umfeld geschieht wo mehrere Leute damit umgehen können = voll OK

Aber wenn das Sondermaschinen / Anwendungen sind, wo vor Ort keine Spezialisten sind sonern Betriebsführer die x verschiedene Systeme betreuen und teilweise nach Jahren erweitern sollen, . . . =  NOGO


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo Winnman,
das hast du komplett falsch verstanden.
Das, wovon ich spreche, kann fast genauso aufgezogen und gehandhabt werden wie beispielsweise WinCCFlexibel - nur halt mit mehr Möglichkeiten.
Und ... so eine richtig schön vergurktes Flex-Projekt ist auch nicht einfach so zu erweitern ... und nach Jahren ... siehe Protool (und dessen Betrieb mit aktuellen Betriebsystemen etc.).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Januar 2013)

Ich sehe da auch eher wi LL, solche Systeme werden ja shon angeboten zb VisiWin.
WinCCflexibel oder TIA zwingt einen eher zu unübersichtlichen Eigenkreationen, die 
durch Scripterei und Animationen eher das ganze Projekt noch unübersichtlicher machen.

Wie schon oft erwähnt, warum hat Siemens nicht die Chance genutzt, in die HMI ein paar
mehr Funktionen reinzupacken wie zb Checkboxes, Listviews, RadioButtons usw. Da haben
so echt den Zeitgeist verschlafen das Portal interessant zu machen.


----------



## Werner29 (29 Januar 2013)

Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Autoren sind willkommen, ich mache dann schon die journalistische Aufarbeitung.


Ich bin aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht geeignet. Aber ich finde es auch schade, dass sich das hier keiner zuzutrauen scheint, das wäre doch mal eine Abwechslung zu den Beiträgen der Hersteller.



Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Ein Aspekt der mich dabei aber auch noch interessiert und der in der Diskussion immer mal wieder durchgeblitzt ist: Wie geht es den Anwendern mit anderen Herstellern, gerade wenn es um die Kernprodukte Engineeringsoftware und Steuerungssystem geht? Dabei geht es nicht darum Namen zu nennen. Reden wir hier über generelle automatisierungsspezifische Fragen? Was können wir aktiv dazu beitragen, um die Situation der Anwender zu verbessern?


Wo, wenn nicht hier, sollte man auch Namen nennen? Davon abgesehen: das ist doch eine gute Idee für einen neuen Thread.


----------



## ducati (29 Januar 2013)

Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Was können wir aktiv dazu beitragen, um die Situation der Anwender zu verbessern?



Den Vertrieblern und Kunden die Notwendigkeit von immer neuen Funktionen (manchmal auch Innovationen genannt) *ausreden*.

Die Systeme werden immer komplexer, dass sie nur noch mit großer Mühe überschaubar bleiben (erstens vom Hersteller und zweitens vom Nutzer). Hinzu kommt noch die immer kürzer werdende Produktlebensdauer. Die ganzen (für die eigentliche Funktion unnötigen) Zustazfunktionen nehmen mitlerweile so viel Zeit in Anspruch, dass die eigenliche Aufgabe in den Hintergrund tritt.

Also mein Motto "weniger ist mehr" sollte auch in der Automatisierung das weit verbreitete "höher, schneller , weiter" wieder ablösen...


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Januar 2013)

@Ducati :
Back to the Tree and the Bananas ...?

Wenn du jetzt geschrieben hättest : "Innovationen müssen auch solche sein ..."

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ducati (29 Januar 2013)

naja, ist doch so... 

Ist halt schwierig, zwischen sinnvollen und nicht sinnvollen Funktionen zu unterscheiden. Meine Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass umso mehr Schnickschnack die Anlage hat, desto schlechter funktioniert die Gesamtanlage.

Gruß.


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Also mein Motto "weniger ist mehr" ...


ich gebe zu, mich schreckt, dass da neuerdings auf der CPU (1500er) so ein Display mit dran ist. Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich nach anfänglichen Berührungsängsten auch dieses schätzen lernen. Dass die Übersicht verloren geht, ist, denke ich mal, nicht der Komplexität sondern der wachsenden Vielfalt geschuldet.


----------



## Sinix (31 Januar 2013)

Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Wie geht es den Anwendern mit anderen Herstellern, gerade wenn es um die Kernprodukte Engineeringsoftware und Steuerungssystem geht? Dabei geht es nicht darum Namen zu nennen. Reden wir hier über generelle automatisierungsspezifische Fragen?



Antwort: Ja, je größer der Laden, desto schlimmer ist es!



Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Was können wir aktiv dazu beitragen,  um die Situation der Anwender zu verbessern?



Antwort: Nichts! 
Ich zitiere hier mal einen Moderator aus einem anderen Zusammenhang:  Seit der Machtergreifung durch BWL-Absolventen gilt jede Schweinerei als gut...
Insofern werden Gimmicks zu Marketingzwecken mehr unterstützt als die Herstellung langlebiger sicher funktionierender Systeme.


MfG MK


----------



## georg28 (1 Februar 2013)

Um den Beitrag mal wieder auf seinen Ursprung zu bringen:
Habe mein erstes Panel mit WinnCC V11 SP2 programmiert. Die Migration von einem Panel erfordert ebenso wie wenn man ein Panel von Pro Tool nach WinCC flexible migriert einiges an Nacharbeit. Funtionen der Tasten am Panel fehlen und Bilder sind verschoben oder passen im Maßstab nicht usw. Ist jetzt aber auch kein Mega Projekt. Normale Visu mit ein Paar Button, Parametern, Textlisten und Meldungen halt
Das arbeiten ist eigentlich recht flüssig, war selber erstaunt. 
Habe mit dem selben Laptop eine der ersten Versionen von TIA Portal getestet, wo an arbeiten bei weitem nicht zu danken war.
Step 7 Classic Version 5.5 ist auf meinen Laptop auch langsamer als 5.4. Habe die zugehörige 300er noch mit Classic programmiert.
Datentransfer mit dem Accon Net Link Pro funktioniert auch gut, braucht aber länger als früher mit einem Win CC flexibel Projekt über MPI.
Man mußte aber in WinCC den Net Link nicht konfigurieren. Musste nach Update der Software für den Netlink in Step 7 classic die PG Schnittstelle aber wieder neu konfigurieren, was ich nicht ganz verstehe.


----------

